# Relations humaines



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

Non non non, je ne vais pas lancer de sondage, ni faire un débat homme-femme, rassurez-vous !   
Cependant, j'ai envie de mener une petite étude personnelle...vi vi...et comme j'ai besoin d'un panel de "mode de pensée" trèèèèès trèèèès large, je viens au bar ! :mouais: 

Je vous mets en situation : mademoiselle arrive dans une soirée où il n'y a que des couples, sauf un célibataire...elle prend la température avant, savoir si les "inviteurs" ne lui ont pas monter un mauvais plan...on lui dit bien sûr que non, on lui donne plein de raisons valables pour les croire...elle a confiance et a raison ! Le moment du dîner approche et pour évidemment ne pas se perdre dans tous ses couples, elle se met a côté du célibataire en disant que tant qu'a faire autant se trouver un allier. La soirée se passe avec de bons moments en général, mélange de rire et de sérieux...les 2 personnages discutent avec le sourire, en se regardant, en se chamaillant, en ayant quelques gestes dits d'affection...enfin, ils se disent en revoir comme tout un chacun !
Après quelques unes de nos questions simples et rapides, elle dit n'avoir aucune attirance pour cet homme...

Et vous, vous avez été spectateur de cette scène, que pensez-vous ?

(dois-je préciser que j'attend des réponses sincères ???  :mouais:  )


----------



## naas (4 Janvier 2006)

Ou il est le sondage ? :rateau:


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Après quelques unes de nos questions simples et rapides, elle dit n'avoir aucune attirance pour cet homme...
> 
> Et vous, vous avez été spectateur de cette scène, que pensez-vous ?
> 
> (dois-je préciser que j'attend des réponses sincères ???  :mouais:  )



Tu parles !
Elle ment, c'est évident, je les ai vu tout les deux... je ne peux rien dire, ce serait hors chatte©!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Franchement à lire c'est difficile  manque les détails qui disent tout


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et vous, vous avez été spectateur de cette scène, que pensez-vous ?
> 
> (dois-je préciser que j'attend des réponses sincères ???  :mouais:  )



Que la discrétion est toujours l'apanage des bons coups.


----------



## Patamach (4 Janvier 2006)

Faudrait une ou deux photos pour illustrer le propos.


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

ou un petit film...

mais à mon avis, ils ont couché...


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

Mais vous avez pas d'imagination les mecs !  
En + je lis dans les pensées de certains et ils imaginent une suite à l'histoire pas très catholique !   


Bon certes l'histoire est courte et manque d'illustrations....bon...okay...mais je voulais quand même tenter comme ça ! :rose:

Alors, en gros, deux personnes qui se parlent en émettant des gestes affectueux sont pour vous deux personnes qui s'attirent obligatoirement ?! :rateau: Punaise j'galère là !


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2006)

C'est quoi des gestes affectueux ?


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

coquine, va!


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mais vous avez pas d'imagination les mecs !
> En + je lis dans les pensées de certains et ils imaginent une suite à l'histoire pas très catholique !
> 
> 
> ...



Si c'est des culs serrés, non.
Sinon, oui.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Nan pas forcément chez les deux 


Me suis bien fait engueulé d'ailleurs


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mais vous avez pas d'imagination les mecs !
> En + je lis dans les pensées de certains et ils imaginent une suite à l'histoire pas très catholique !
> 
> 
> ...


Mais, non, voyons, on s'est mal comprise...
Bon, je dis ce que j'ai vu...
Ils se sont retrouver dans la salle de bain et elle lui a refiler de l'imodium. Je crois qu'il n'a pas bien digeré les huitres...


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

on fait pas tout avec les mains, il y a les pieds aussi....


----------



## Patamach (4 Janvier 2006)

M'est avis que la même histoire du point de vue de l'homme suscite quelques interrogations mais d'un genre très différent.


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> on fait pas tout avec les mains, il y a les pieds aussi....


 
Chuuuuut


----------



## Nobody (4 Janvier 2006)

Je pense que tu aurais dû accepter qu'il te raccompagne.


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est des culs serrés, non.
> Sinon, oui.



Ouais mais a la base tu ne les connais pas, tu ne sais pas s'ils sont culs serrés ou pas !


Gestes affectueux = main sur le bras, sur l'épaule...des trucs comme ça quoi...pas dans le pantalon c'est sûr ! Là je ne poserai pas la question pffffff!!!   :love:


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Jeu de mains => Jeu de vilains
> Jeu de pieds =>


 Jeu de vier !


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Quelle énergie perdu à créer un fil, alors qu'il est si simple de poser la question à l'intéressé... 

Les modes de pensée hommes/femmes étant , par définition différents, je pense que l'homme ne dirait pas non..et que la femme espère qu'il se lancera prochainement...

Maintenant à savoir si ça dépassera le stade d'un plan fesse, je sais pas, ma boule de crystal est en panne...


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Jeu de vier !



viÉ, avé l'accent...  :rateau:


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Quelle énergie perdu à créer un fil, alors qu'il est si simple de poser la question à l'intéressé...
> 
> Les modes de pensée hommes/femmes étant , par définition différents, je pense que l'homme ne dirait pas non..et que la femme espère qu'il se lancera prochainement...
> 
> Maintenant à savoir si ça dépassera le stade d'un plan fesse, je sais pas, ma boule de crystal est en panne...




Rhaaa mais nooonnnn...il ne s'agit pas de moi là ! 
Il s'agit de questionner une façon de penser !

Je ne demande pas si oui ou non ils vont coucher ensemble ! Je voulais savoir si à votre avis, elle ne peut que mentir en disant qu'elle n'est pas interessée par ce type, que c'était sympa de copiner un soir et puis voilà....??

L'amitié (ou le copinage) impose-t-elle nécessairement une distance physique ?


EDIT : oups pardon pour le vié...j'en vois pas souvent c'est pour ça !


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais a la base tu ne les connais pas, tu ne sais pas s'ils sont culs serrés ou pas !
> 
> 
> Gestes affectueux = main sur le bras, sur l'épaule...des trucs comme ça quoi...pas dans le pantalon c'est sûr ! Là je ne poserai pas la question pffffff!!!   :love:




Ah mais si, je mes connais!!!
C'est Charles et Caroline Ingalls.


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> L'amitié non
> Le copinage OUI


 
Je ne serais pas aussi catégorique.


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

de toute manière c'est interressant de disséquer "copinage", cela pourrait vouloir dire qu'elle souhaite partager cette pine...


----------



## naas (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Alors, en gros, deux personnes qui se parlent en émettant des gestes affectueux sont pour vous deux personnes qui s'attirent obligatoirement ?! :rateau: Punaise j'galère là !


pas obligatoirement mais c'est typique d'un début d'attraction quand même


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaa mais nooonnnn...il ne s'agit pas de moi là !
> Il s'agit de questionner une façon de penser !



Ok un point de moins à élucider..



			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais savoir si à votre avis, elle ne peut que mentir en disant qu'elle n'est pas interessée par ce type, que c'était sympa de copiner un soir et puis voilà....??



Bien sûr !! tu passe une soirée en célibataire au milieu de tout ces couples...tu as déjà un point commun...alors tu t'approche de ta moitié de soirée, par intérêt stratégique autant que par curiosité..



			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> L'amitié (ou le copinage) impose-t-elle nécessairement une distance physique ?



Non par obligatoirement...il suffit de clairement définir ( ou faire comprendre) les limites de la relation. Pas besoin de se privé du contact physique pour avoir une amitié...si les deux parties sont d'accord...mais par expérience je sais que généralement ce genre de relation foire très vite....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Après ça dépend de l'age des 2


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> sur l'amitié ou le copinage ?


 
Sur l'amitié, le co-pinage je pratique peu


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Ou vraiment trop jeune ou trop vielle... sinon, c'est vrai que ça foire dans 999 cas sur 1000


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

Bon là je dois dire que je ne suis pas forcément d'accord...moi j'ai un meilleur ami que "j'affectionne" beaucoup, et y'a aucun quiproquo ! Ca marche très bien ! ... bon certes il est gay mais voilà quoi !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

En plus ce sujet ça attire du monde  9 membres


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> le fameux refrain : "ch'suis sûr qu'on peut dormir ensemble sans que rien ne se passe"



c'est toujours pareil, ça dépend de la quantité que tu as bu....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> bon certes il est gay mais voilà quoi !


Oui,mais bon... on parle dans le cas de 2 personnes hétéro (j'ai faillit mettre "normaux", mais je me serais fait lincher     )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est toujours pareil, ça dépend de la quantité que tu as bu....


La quantité de grenadine je pense que ça changera rien


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

Ce qui me surprend c'est qu'ils ont des gestes affectueux dès le premier soir...

Une amitié se construit au fil du temps ..pas en une soirée...


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon là je dois dire que je ne suis pas forcément d'accord...moi j'ai un meilleur ami que "j'affectionne" beaucoup, et y'a aucun quiproquo ! Ca marche très bien ! ... bon certes il est gay mais voilà quoi !



Ben, volà, c'est faussé! 
De toute façon, ce n'est qu'une histoire d'hormones et quant un homme et une femme se rencontrent et se voit réguliérement en privé.... ben y'a les hormones qui travaillent...non?


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Oui,mais bon... on parle dans le cas de 2 personnes hétéro (j'ai faillit mettre "normaux", mais je me serais fait lincher     )




Aaaaaahhhhh booooonnnnnn !!!???!!!!!  


PS : 9 membres ??  ça me fait peur à imaginer


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Gestes affectueux = main sur le bras, sur l'épaule...des trucs comme ça quoi...


Mais ça n'est pas encore assez pour avoir un avis.
Simplifions un brin :
Education à l'anglaise : une main sur le bras = aaaaaaaaah oui, là, tout de suite, bordel !!!
Education à l'italienne : une main sur le bras = ... une main sur le bras.

Certaines personnes sont des tactiles, ce genre de signes ne signifient absolument rien pour elles, sinon que, faisant partie de leur moyen de décryptage de l'autre, tes deux personnes ont pris la "mesure" l'une de l'autre (auquel cas, la fille est 100% sincère quand elle dis que le type ne l'interesse pas).


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

> Mais ouiiiiii c'est d'la drague sur le mode collégien



En lui offrant un carambar?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> PS : 9 membres ??  ça me fait peur à imaginer



C'est vrai que ça prend de la place tout ça


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me surprend c'est qu'ils ont des gestes affectueux dès le premier soir...
> 
> Une amitié se construit au fil du temps ..pas en une soirée...




Peufffffffff, tu n'as pas d'imagination toi!


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Peufffffffff, tu n'as pas d'imagination toi!



Non je préfère rester terre à terre...lucide


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> En lui offrant un carambar?


C'est comme ça qu'on te drague????


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me surprend c'est qu'ils ont des gestes affectueux dès le premier soir...
> 
> Une amitié se construit au fil du temps ..pas en une soirée...



Mais j'ai pas dit qu'ils se considéraient comme ami !  Ils ont fait connaissance par gestes affectueux, mais n'ont pas donné suite...ils sont devenus potes....(s'ils se revoient ils seront peut-être amis va savoir ! )



			
				mais quel Sagesse a dit:
			
		

> Ben, volà, c'est faussé!
> De toute façon, ce n'est qu'une histoire d'hormones et quant un homme et une femme se rencontrent et se voit réguliérement en privé.... ben y'a les hormones qui travaillent...non?



Je sais pas, j'ai pas pris les mesures !  Mais si une des personnes n'est pas "en recherche" je ne suis pas sûre qu'il y ait hormones a tous les coups....donc ni jeu de séduction !


----------



## Patamach (4 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> En lui offrant un carambar?



tu confonds avec les sucettes à l'anis.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

11 membres... attention !!!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> tu confonds avec les sucettes à l'anis.



Et en plus, ça l'fait:

Dory aime les sucettes, les sucettes à l'anis.
Les sucettes à l'anis d'dory..lalalala


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi des gestes affectueux ?


Je prendrais bien un whisky d'abord quand même...


----------



## golf (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ... en émettant des gestes affectueux...


Ben, c'est la cérémonie de l'épouillemment :mouais:


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, ça l'fait:
> 
> Dory aime les sucettes, les sucettes à l'anis.
> Les sucettes à l'anis d'dory..lalalala



T'es pas sous la flotte toi encore ?! :love:


----------



## golf (4 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ...mais je me serais fait lincher


T'es sûr de ton orthographe là :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (4 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, ça l'fait:
> 
> Dory aime les sucettes, les sucettes à l'anis.
> Les sucettes à l'anis d'dory..lalalala



J'espere ne pas avoir à lui expliquer le sens profond de ces paroles.


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, j'ai pas pris les mesures !  Mais si une des personnes n'est pas "en recherche" je ne suis pas sûre qu'il y ait hormones a tous les coups....donc ni jeu de séduction !



Les hormones sont toujours les plus fortes !!! 
Mais, j'ai quand même précisé qu'ils se rencontraient plusieurs fois en privé...


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ça qu'on te drague????




Détrompes toi....;si tu savais....


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> J'espere ne pas avoir à lui expliquer le sens profond de ces paroles.


J'ai bien peur que si ! :afraid:


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Détrompes toi....;si tu savais....




Vas-y, raconte... 
Est-ce qu'on te propose des sucettes à l'anis?
Est-ce qu'on pose une main sur ton épaule?
Est-ce qu'on te fais rire?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr de ton orthographe là :mouais: :rateau:


Heu....... 


15 membres et un invité.... attention !!!   

    Google est en braille !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.google.fr/


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

> Et en plus, ça l'fait:
> 
> Dory aime les sucettes, les sucettes à l'anis.
> Les sucettes à l'anis d'dory..lalalala



L'anis commence tot chez toi


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y, raconte...
> Est-ce qu'on te propose des sucettes à l'anis?
> Est-ce qu'on pose une main sur ton épaule?
> Est-ce qu'on te fais rire?



Et toi l'honneur aux anciennes...


----------



## Patamach (4 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> L'anis commence tot chez toi



effectivement.

:casse:


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> L'anis commence tot chez toi



Ben, non, j'aime pas ça...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

bon bah çà fait 12  moi en tant que nana et de naturel sociable et chaleureuse eh ben j'aurais fait la même chose! histoire d'être moins seule! et les gestes affectueux eh ben il y a des personnes plus ou moins tactiles et ce n'est pas une main sur une épaule qui semble dire "çà y est c'est gagné"! et si j'avais dit ce mec me plait pas par la suite j'vois pas pourquoi j'aurai menti, aucun intérêt, sauf à la maternelle peut-être donc par conséquent, ils ont été copains ce soir là et si feeling peut-être bon copains ou amis par la suite c'est tout...mais pas amants çà c'est sûr! 

cf: voir le livre de john gray "les femmes viennent de vénus et les hommes de mars" où la différence de compréhension et d'interprétation entre les hommes et les femmes


----------



## Patamach (4 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Et toi l'honneur aux anciennes...



Je sens naitre une grande amitié, virile et sincère entre Dory à l'anis et La SAGEsse.


:casse:


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Et toi l'honneur aux anciennes...


Bah, t'es pas drôle...


----------



## golf (4 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Et toi l'honneur aux anciennes...


Tu t'es inscrite quand déjà :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Je sens naitre une grande amitié, virile et sincère entre Dory à l'anis et La SAGEsse.
> 
> 
> :casse:



Heu...
Tu pense vraiment que Dory est virile?


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es inscrite quand déjà :mouais: :rateau:


Je pense qu'elle parlait de mon grand age...


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es inscrite quand déjà :mouais: :rateau:



Il y a pire que moi Golf....merci pour votre remarque.


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bon bah çà fait 12  moi en tant que nana et de naturel sociable et chaleureuse eh ben j'aurais fait la même chose! histoire d'être moins seule! et les gestes affectueux eh ben il y a des personnes plus ou moins tactiles et ce n'est pas une main sur une épaule qui semble dire "çà y est c'est gagné"! et si j'avais dit ce mec me plait pas par la suite j'vois pas pourquoi j'aurai menti, aucun intérêt, sauf à la maternelle peut-être donc par conséquent, ils ont été copains ce soir là et si feeling peut-être bon copains ou amis par la suite c'est tout...mais pas amants çà c'est sûr!
> 
> cf: voir le livre de john gray "les femmes viennent de vénus et les hommes de mars" où la différence de compréhension et d'interprétation entre les hommes et les femmes




Ce fil partait en plaisanterie au debut et c'est souvent le cas dans le bar... 

*Mon avis sur le livre que tu cites: je trouve qu'il n'apprend rien que l'on ne sait déjà, je l'ai lu et j'ai été très déçue.


----------



## Patamach (4 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Heu...
> Tu pense vraiment que Dory est virile?



[mode top secret on]
Dory est un singe.
[mode top secret off]


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> [mode top secret on]
> Dory est un singe.
> [mode top secret off]




Houlala !!! :afraid::afraid::afraid:


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> [mode top secret on]
> Dory est un singe.
> [mode top secret off]




et toi une bête de sex !!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ce fil partait en plaisanterie au debut et c'est souvent le cas dans le bar...
> 
> *Mon avis sur le livre que tu cites: je trouve qu'il n'apprend rien que l'on ne sait déjà, je l'ai lu et j'ai été très déçue.



ce que j'ai appris sur le livre c'est la façon de communiquer sans que l'autre interprète mal ce que je dis car malheureusement nous n'avons bien souvent pas la même façon de gérer nos émotions et par conséquent créer des quiproquos inutiles...


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> ce que j'ai appris sur le livre c'est la façon de communiquer sans que l'autre interprète mal ce que je dis car malheureusement nous n'avons bien souvent pas la même façon de gérer nos émotions et par conséquent créer des quiproquos inutiles...



Tu dois être bien jeune alors...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois être bien jeune alors...


Tu me l'enlèves de la bouche !!!!

Si toutefois tu me passes l'expression


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Problème de Maths modernes.

Soit : 1 garçon et 1 fille

Soit les 4 relations suivantes :

La main (inclus dans) La main
La main (inclus dans) Le machin
Le machin (inclus dans) La main
Le machin (non inclus dans) Le machin

Solution :

Le flirt


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Et une relation amoureuse où le sex est un désastre ???

Stop ou encore ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois être bien jeune alors...



encore une fois un jugement non fondé...ben non et à mon avis plus âgée que la plupart ici même..j'ai 2 grands enfants pour info... mais bon ce livre n'est pas dédié aux femmes de 20 ans car je pense qu'elles ne comprendraient vraiment rien de rien... mais plutôt aux femmes qui ont vécus et qui cherchent à s'améliorer et à comprendre les choses, j'admets d'autre part que tu ne puisses avoir apprécié ce livre, il en faut pour tous les goûts et de plus ce n'est pas mon livre de chevet ni ma blble!


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et une relation amoureuse où le sex est un désastre ???
> 
> Stop ou encore ?



Rho comment tu sors de mon sujet ! Rentre ! Nan Sors ... oui euh bon j'ai rien dis ! 


Ca dépend ce que tu entend par "désastre" !  _oui oui je me venge là _


...

Bon, pour l'instant j'ai deux sondés qui ne sont pas interloqués devant le tactile entre deux personnes sans arrière-pensée... il y a bien qui me vont me contredire ça nan ?!


----------



## joubichou (4 Janvier 2006)

ce que vous etes compliquésn baise ou on baise pas et pis c'est tout


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2006)

On parle même pas un peu de l'Afrique avant ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> On parle même pas un peu de l'Afrique avant ?


Pourquoi pas de l'Asie ???


----------



## joubichou (4 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> On parle même pas un peu de l'Afrique avant ?


non moi je parle pas  je tronche ou pas pis voila


----------



## joubichou (4 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pitin  j'avais oublié cette expression  toute en délicatesse


c'est une expression de bûcheron


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour l'instant j'ai deux sondés qui ne sont pas interloqués devant le tactile entre deux personnes sans arrière-pensée... il y a bien qui me vont me contredire ça nan ?!




Soit ils ont cueillit  des orties toute l'après-midi et ne sentent plus rien...
Soit il leur manque une connection neuronale ..

Soit ils n'ont rien compris...

Rien de meilleur que le tactile sans arrière pensées ...en y pensant très fort....


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

Pas d'intello ?  :rateau:



EDIT : je repondais a joubichou


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'intello ?  :rateau:




Mon ultime neurone est resté dans mon nombril :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Purée !!!!!   Sur NRJ12 y a des fourmis qui bouffent tout !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> deux femelles j'suis sûr


bah j'pensais pas être dans un forum animalier euhhhhh


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

femelle, male, c'est du français, et du concret.


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> femelle, male, c'est du français, et du concret.



Enfin du concret !!!!!!


----------



## Fulvio (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bah j'pensais pas être dans un forum animalier euhhhhh



BackCat : un chat
Dool : une lapine
Supermoquette : un moustachu
joubichou et moi-même : des singes
La mouette : une mouette (quoique pas sûr)

Et encore, Amok ne s'est pas pointé.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, Amok ne s'est pas pointé.


Excellent, qu'on remonte le sujet d'élisa, fraichement arrivée qui voulait trier les mecs d'ici. Dans un vrai bar elle aurait fini... je préfère pas.





			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> Enfin du concret !!!!!!


Encore un peu mou, tu peux continuer


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bah j'pensais pas être dans un forum animalier euhhhhh




Parfois ça sent le fauve ici  ...je dis bien...parfois....

Sinon il arrive à certain et certaine d'enlever leurs peaux de bête, et de marcher nu devant leur ordi...
Sinon la chasse des femelles en chaleurs sur iChat, c'est assez commun également ici...

Bon je vous laisse j'ai deux grognasses en chaleur devant la porte, et le taux d'humidité de mon salon commence à atteindre un seuil critique...


 :love:


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> La mouette : une mouette (quoique pas sûr)




Si si j'en suis une ...de mouette...
J'ai tout les signes....

J'aime faire sur les chapeaux des dames, sur les voitures, au bord de la plage...partout...

Suis une mouette ch****se


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bah j'pensais pas être dans un forum animalier euhhhhh




Un vrai zoo si tu savais


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Un vrai zoo si tu savais



Tu pourrais mettre un lien sur ce magnifique fil quand même euh !  






....




Nan moi j'ai la flegme de le faire !


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Nan moi j'ai la flegme de le faire !



Ben pareil tu crois quoi ! J'ai failli chercher, 1/2 seconde


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> y a qu'à aller là




Y a comme un décalage au niveau des nom :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

ok j'ai compris j'vais m'trouver un avatar faisant partie de la communauté alors


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> ok j'ai compris j'vais m'trouver un avatar faisant partie de la communauté alors



Ca va devenir hors charte non ? un joli tr........


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2006)

Plutôt là


----------



## quetzalk (4 Janvier 2006)

Intéressant ce fil Dool tu sais.

Mais bon.

Alors, elle s'est faite attraper ou pas ?  

:hein:


----------



## Fulvio (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Excellent, qu'on remonte le sujet d'élisa, fraichement arrivée qui voulait trier les mecs d'ici. Dans un vrai bar elle aurait fini... je préfère pas.



Çui-là ?


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Intéressant ce fil Dool tu sais.
> 
> Mais bon.
> 
> ...




Ouh pinaise j'en avais presque oublié que c'était mon propre fil que je pourrissais !  :rose:  


On l'a beaucoup jugée mais elle a pas vu le loup sur ce coup, parcequ'elle le vaux bien !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Çui-là ?


   

tain la mémoire lupus, chapeau bas :love:

note que j'aime bien dépanner elisa quand je le peux, c'est la méthode là qui est très instructive


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

> On l'a beaucoup jugée mais elle a pas vu le loup sur ce coup, parcequ'elle le vaux bien !


Est ce que le loup l'a mangée?


----------



## quetzalk (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> On l'a beaucoup jugée mais elle a pas vu le loup sur ce coup, parcequ'elle le vaux bien !



 Rassure-moi : quel rapport entre voir le loup et être jugé(e) ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> y a qu'à aller là



merci, je comprends mieux maintenant...pas facile d'être nouvelle et de comprendre votre jargon parfois, déjà que j'ai du mal avec l'ibook....


----------



## quetzalk (4 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que le loup l'a mangée?



Doryyyyyyyy  Des fois tu... non rien.


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Doryyyyyyyy  Des fois tu... non rien.



Chuttttttt faut rien dire ....tu comprends pourquoi j'ai répondu comme le petit chaperon rouge le fil est perdu... 

Sinon ça va?


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

*Alors les filles ?
Un dîner romantique aux chandelles​*



Hier soir at home...zoli hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> c'est une expression de bûcheron



... de bûcheron... mais de *MONTEUR*-élagueur ???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Janvier 2006)

*Les relations humaines ?*
Aussi laides que la vie est belle.


----------



## Malow (4 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et vous, vous avez été spectateur de cette scène, que pensez-vous ?



1ère hypothèse : ils ont eu un bon feeling, et les gestes affectueux ne sont que les signes d'une nouvelle amitié. :mouais: 

2ème hypothèse : ils ont eu un bon feeling, et les gestes affectueux ne sont que les signes d'un amour naissant....que de sa part à lui.....(elle l'a juste allumé !):casse:

3ème hypothèse : ils ont eu un bon feeling, et les gestes affectueux ne sont que les signes d'un amour naissant....de leur part à tous les deux...(elle ment, car elle a peur !):bebe: 


:mouais: pourquoi faire compliquer, quand on peut faire simple ? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

chien échaudé n'craint la froide


----------



## Malow (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chien échaudé n'craint la froide



t'as bien raison  _toutes des s......_:rateau: 
Pour rien au monde je ne voudrais être un mec....


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Heureusement


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> t'as bien raison  _toutes des s......_:rateau:
> Pour rien au monde je ne voudrais être un mec....



:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> merci, je comprends mieux maintenant...pas facile d'être nouvelle et de comprendre votre jargon parfois, déjà que j'ai du mal avec l'ibook....


  Même quand on est plus "ancienne"  on ne comprend plus ou pas tout je te rassure ! 

Sinon pour revenir au sujet de Dool ... question : avaient-ils un peu, beaucoup ou pas du tout bu ?


----------



## Fondug (5 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, un topic qui parle de PNL


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> les 2 personnages discutent avec le sourire, en se regardant, en se chamaillant, en ayant quelques gestes dits d'affection...enfin, ils se disent en revoir comme tout un chacun !
> Après quelques unes de nos questions simples et rapides, elle dit n'avoir aucune attirance pour cet homme...
> 
> Et vous, vous avez été spectateur de cette scène, que pensez-vous ?
> ...





C'et bien  des fois de se toucher. 

Après tout il y en a peut être un des deux qui est non voyant :rateau:


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

Tu penses qu'elle lui apprenait le Braille?


----------



## Malow (5 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:



t'inquiètes, il n'y avait rien de vulgaire  
l'homme propose, la femme dispose....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

> C'et bien des fois de se toucher.



:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: .... heu.... :rose: :rose: :rose:

(un Chinois de mes amis, fort poli, disait à peu près la même chose)


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiètes, il n'y avait rien de vulgaire
> l'homme propose, la femme dispose....


Un beau poncif.


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: .... heu.... :rose: :rose: :rose:
> 
> (un Chinois de mes amis, fort poli, disait à peu près la même chose)




Ouf... ... je suis rassurée de savoir que le Chinois de ton Ami dise la même chose. 


En fait c'est super important le toucher... 








... et ça commence très tôt... cet *Art*... :style:


----------



## mado (5 Janvier 2006)

Vive l'art.
Très tôt le matin et très tard le soir.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ouf... ... je suis rassurée de savoir que le Chinois de ton Ami dise la même chose.
> 
> 
> En fait c'est super important le toucher...
> ...



Euhhhhh.... :rose: .... en fait c'était un jeu de mot grivois, mais passons.

Plus sérieusement, le toucher est important. Par exemple pour la sculpture, alors même malgré le "défense de toucher" et les gardiens de musée, j'ai du mal à résister.
Je suis aussi du genre tactile avec les gens, mais j'en ai eu certains qui n'ont pas du tout aimé, mais alors pas du tout.... :casse:


----------



## Fondug (5 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Plus sérieusement, le toucher est important. Par exemple pour la sculpture, alors même malgré le "défense de toucher" et les gardiens de musée, j'ai du mal à résister.
> Je suis aussi du genre tactile avec les gens, mais j'en ai eu certains qui n'ont pas du tout aimé, mais alors pas du tout.... :casse:


 
Ben c'est l'une des discipline de la PNL. T'as les kinéstésistes, les visuels, etc. En super super super résumé, une femme et un homme, ou deux femmes, ou deux hommes, qui se parlent en se rapprochant et en se touchant, cela peut avoir plusieurs significations. Le mimétisme de comportement est synonyme d'empathie, donc de complicité. Faites l'expérience dans un resto, regardez les couples amoureux, en général, ils se tiennent de la même manière... Mais quand chui avec ma DG et que je rigole à ses conneries, ça ne veut pas forcément dire que j'veux marrier avec elle, bien au contraire...  

Donc en fait, de mon point de vue, pour revenir à l'origine du message, on peut echaffauder plusieurs hypothèses mais on n'a pas suffisament d'éléments pour en tirer des certitudes (paye ton pipotron).


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C'et bien  des fois de se toucher.



D'ailleurs, Pierre Desproges, paix à son âme, le répétait souvent :
Dieu me tripote !

Enfin, je dis ça pour faire le lien avec nos défuntes discussions sur la spiritualité. 

Perso, je suis assez tactile comme garçon. Et c'est pas parce que je touche que je couche.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

Pas pour rien que j'évite le shiatsu avec Muriel©. Bon faut voir Muriel© pour comprendre


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

Tout est dans la façon de le faire...

VOus avez le geste suivi d'un regard de crapaud mort d'amour et qui bave ...et le geste affectueux ..protecteur..amical sans pour autant sous entendre une invitation à la ""renverse""

Mais dans tout ça Dool ont ils couché ou pas tes protagonistes?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> VOus avez le geste suivi d'un regard de crapaud mort d'amour et qui bave ...


T'as une capacité à me faire visualiser les choses


----------



## dool (5 Janvier 2006)

Oui oui oui je sais, il n'y a pas assez de détails...mais j'ai pas filmer la scène désolée !  Puis si je donne trop de qualificatifs j'orienterais moi même, inconsciemment par mon propre jugement, vos propres réponses...

Mais en fait je suis un poil (bleu) déçue...je pensais voir débarquer ici ces pti nioub' qui s'emballent dans les sujet sérieux et qui donnent des avis stricts et bien engagés (genre qui n'émettent qu'une hypothèse et qui sont sûrs que c'est ça point barre)...mais non, il faut que vous la rappliquiez tous là, avec vos supputations de gens "biens" qui ne jugent pas les gens de suite....et que vous cassiez toute ma perception de la nature Humaine d'en ce moment !    

Bon bon bon...il faut savoir désormais que le fond du problème ne tient pas dans cette petite histoire de mes...de mes....euh ben de mes deux, aller, disons-le ! J'ai tout de même le sentiment, et dites moi si je me trompe, que nous vivons aujourd'hui dans un monde où l'affection gratuite est regardée de travers, comme une tare ou un vice !!! Je vais en venir à moi ( a y essssst, enfiiinnnn ), et vous dire que j'ai été élevée en tant que "tactile (tout le monde me comprend là hein !?!) et que je me croyais dans la "normalité" (diou qu'j'aime pas ce mot)...puis le temps passa et me voilà en train de faire face  à tous ces regards suspicieux et accusateurs dès que je parle à un homme a moins de 50 cm...et ces regards venant même des gens qui savent a quel point je suis amoureuse de mon homme rose: ouh mais je me lâche là ! ) ! Bon, j'ai pas envie de faire un discour desuet, rempli de peace and love et de tous à poil mais, j'ai quand même envie de dire que je trouve ce froid humain bien triste. C'est une rigidité d'esprit que, je vous l'avoue, j'ai du mal a accepter (mais je vis avec !)....

Oui, j'ai eu les problèmes relatifs à ce genre de comportement, oui je suis une s... comme toutes les femmes puisqu'a un moment donné c'est le seul qualificatif qui en ressort pour justifier ces gestes là (et pourtant j'ai demandé à ceux avec qui y'avait eu problème, eux ne voyaient pas les choses comme ça mais bon...), mais non je n'arriverais pas à changer ce trait là de moi...et j'ai essayer j'vous jure ! :rose: 

Euh là j'm'embrouille pas mal quand même ! Je vais peut-être arrêter là hein ?! 

CE que je voulais dire dans tout ça, c'est que j'aimerai tout de même savoir si je suis folle...euh nan ça je le suis faut que je trouve autre chose.....  Ce que je voulais dire dans tout ça, c'est que j'aimerai tout de même savoir s'il est déplacé de continuer dans cette voie ou si on doit absolument me mettre au diapason avec l'antipathie des gens pour vivre normalement ? 

Sur ce,  et merci grandement à vous ! :love:

Edit : si on pouvait éviter les débats stériles ça m'arrangerait...tiens d'ailleurs, mettons nous a poil et couchons nous les uns sur les autres...je préfère finalement....


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

t'es n'en est que plus normal(e)...

mais y a un autre mot pour l'antipathie des gens 

édith :  (j'ai vu que le haut pour l'instant)


----------



## dool (5 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'es n'en est que plus normal...
> 
> mais y a un autre mot pour l'antipathie des gens



Insulte moi aussi tant que t'y es !   normale  !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

> Ben c'est l'une des discipline de la PNL



Le nioube qui est au fond de moi, l'as toujours été et le sera toujours, demande : "C'est quoi la PNL ?"


----------



## bens (5 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mais en fait je suis un poil (bleu) déçue...je pensais voir débarquer ici ces pti nioub' qui s'emballent dans les sujet sérieux et qui donnent des avis stricts et bien engagés (genre qui n'émettent qu'une hypothèse et qui sont sûrs que c'est ça point barre)...mais non, il faut que vous la rappliquiez tous là, avec vos supputations de gens "biens" qui ne jugent pas les gens de suite....et que vous cassiez toute ma perception de la nature Humaine d'en ce moment !



Bonjour
je suis une nioub' comme tout le monde peut le contaster... et si on (enfin plutôt moi, en l'occurence) n'intervient pas trop dans ce genre de fil, c'est que (peut-être ?!!) on a peur de se faire "casser". Et comme, pour ma part, je suis un peu timide, j'ai peur que ça me suive pour d'autres fils et de me faire jeter dès que j'ouvrirai ma bouche... :rose:


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui oui je sais,
> 
> Edit : si on pouvait éviter les débats stériles ça m'arrangerait...tiens d'ailleurs, mettons nous a poil et couchons nous les uns sur les autres...je préfère finalement....





			
				wikipédia a dit:
			
		

> "le toucher permet encore une interaction fine avec le monde environnant, il est compréhensible que le toucher permette les sensations les plus fortes, agréables ou douloureuses et qu'il constitue un générateur non seulement de plaisirs d'une grande variété, mais aussi de sentiments parmi les plus profonds"








C'est de Louise Bourgeois...  ​


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Le nioube qui est au fond de moi, l'as toujours été et le sera toujours, demande : "C'est quoi la PNL ?"



*Programmation neuro-linguistique... 
*


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Janvier 2006)

dehors, sale nioube, c'est un fil sérieux ici...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Edit : si on pouvait éviter les débats stériles ça m'arrangerait...tiens d'ailleurs, mettons nous a poil et couchons nous les uns sur les autres...je préfère finalement....


Moi, je veux bien....
Sauf si c'est supermoquette qui fait l'étage juste au-dessus (les poils, ça gratte) !

Les tactiles dans les relations sociales sont plus souvent des hommes que des femmes (genre le type qui te tape dans le dos et te tripote les avant-bras en te parlant alors que tu ne le connais pas depuis cinq minutes... Et bien, le saviez-vous?, il ne rêve pas forcément de galipettes sodomites en faisant ça...) - mais c'est à mon sens plus un reliquat de préjugés judéo-chrétien sur l'impurté de la femme qu'une "anormalité" innée.
Mais peut-être me goure-je.


----------



## Fondug (5 Janvier 2006)

Dool, le nioube que je suis t'aurais volontiers filé des points de réputation si j'n'avais déjà tout dépensé...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

mais sa réputation est déjà faite


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> dehors, sale nioube, c'est un fil sérieux ici...



Voyons, Nicolas ! Voyons !


----------



## bens (5 Janvier 2006)

> Attention avec des expressions comme celle-là
> y en a ici qui n'attendent que ça ... une bouche grande ouverte



Ah bon ??? Pourquoi faire ??   
gober les mouches devant leurs écrans ???


----------



## dool (5 Janvier 2006)

On demande SM ou Sonny pour une leçon nioubesque !!!!


----------



## bens (5 Janvier 2006)

Nan, nan, c'est bon... j'ai déjà vu ce que ça pouvait donner sur d'autres fils... !!!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ??? Pourquoi faire ??
> gober les mouches devant leurs écrans ???


Pour sucer, mon beau, jusqu'à te sècher telle la momie faussemnt égyptienne !!!!


----------



## bens (5 Janvier 2006)

bon, sans te manquer de respect SuperMoquette, je pense que tu auras du mal à me sucer...  

en revanche, j'ai bien compris pourqoui il ne fallait pas trop ouvrir sa bouche...


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Un fil à sucettes ?


----------



## bens (5 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> mais l'inverse...



Rrrrôôôô... j'ai des principes, môa monsieur!  
quand je connais pas, j'fais pas !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est l'une des discipline de la PNL.



La PNL il ne nous manquait plus que ça !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> bon, sans te manquer de respect SuperMoquette, je pense que tu auras du mal à me sucer...
> 
> en revanche, j'ai bien compris pourqoui il ne fallait pas trop ouvrir sa bouche...





 bah oui j'en ai fait les frais d'ailleurs mais bon j'continue à l'ouvrir quand même j'risque rien derrière mon ibook il est blindé   par 007


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bah oui j'en ai fait les frais d'ailleurs mais bon j'continue à l'ouvrir quand même j'risque rien derrière mon ibook il est blindé   par 007




 la protection de l'écran...vaste sujet .....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> la protection de l'écran...vaste sujet .....



et vice versa
  

m'est avis que la majorité sinon la totalité l'ouvrirait moins en live


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> m'est avis que la majorité sinon la totalité l'ouvrirait moins en live




Tu veux essayer ?? pas certain sur ce coups là !!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> et vice versa
> 
> 
> m'est avis que la majorité sinon la totalité l'ouvrirait moins en live


Tu paries ???    

Lien pour le "live" de Lille dans ma signature ! Viens, tu seras bien accueillie. Je tâcherai d'être subtil. Promis


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2006)

Curieusement je suis passé à côté de ce fil. Je viens de le lire depuis le début, je répondrai. Peut-être. Plus tard. Ou par MP, dool.


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

WebO..le fil c'est les relations humaines....


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Je vote pour le mélange du code génétique...devant la cheminée


----------



## dool (5 Janvier 2006)

Tout avis sérieux m'intéresse en tout temps et en toute façon !  

Toute connerie aussi...mais j'ai pas que ça a foutre les gars !


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je vote pour le mélange du code génétique...devant la cheminée



Tu invites?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> WebO..le fil c'est les relations humaines....


 
Ah, merci je pensais être dans un fil sur les connexions ftp sécurisées.


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, merci je pensais être dans un fil sur les connexions ftp sécurisées.




c'est pas ici que l'on parle capsules de bières....?


----------



## bens (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> et vice versa
> 
> 
> m'est avis que la majorité sinon la totalité l'ouvrirait moins en live



je crois que là tu t'es fait prendre à ton propre piège !  
Mais bon si t'y vas, tu pourras nous dire (à nous, les nioubs ) si ils sont si sarcastiques qu'ils en ont l'air...


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon si t'y vas, tu pourras nous dire (à nous, les nioubs ) si ils sont si sarcastiques qu'ils en ont l'air...



 faudra en revenir pour raconter....


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> je sens que ce thread va devenir meetic


On reconnait un habitué des lieux....mais ce n'est pas mon genre...il a fallu que je regarde sur Google pour en connaitre le sens.



> je pensais être dans un fil sur les connexions ftp sécurisées


Je voulais juste dire que les joutes verbales sont à l'image  du titre de ce fil..les relations humaines.


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> ...il a fallu que je regarde sur Google pour en connaitre le sens.




Tu écriras mille fois:

"Je ne dois pas raconter des conneries...."


----------



## Patamach (5 Janvier 2006)

3 pages que je n'ai pas suivi.
Alors?

Qui emballe qui ici?


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> 3 pages que je n'ai pas suivi.
> Alors?
> 
> Qui emballe qui ici?




La touze est prévue pour le 30 février


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu paries ???
> 
> Lien pour le "live" de Lille dans ma signature ! Viens, tu seras bien accueillie. Je tâcherai d'être subtil. Promis


merci pour l'invit! mais lille l'hiver chui un tit peu frileuse


----------



## dool (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La touze est prévue pour le 30 février



Hein quoi qu'est-ce ??? et on me dit jamais rien


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Le problème c'est qu'on est pire en vrai. Là, pour certains, nous avons l'obligation de réserve étant donné le statut de modérateur, mais alors en vrai...   Franchement, j'aime y penser


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> je crois que là tu t'es fait prendre à ton propre piège !
> Mais bon si t'y vas, tu pourras nous dire (à nous, les nioubs ) si ils sont si sarcastiques qu'ils en ont l'air...



ben vi j'assume il faut tourner 200 fois la langue dans sa bouche avant d'l'ouvrir ou d'l'écrire..euh là j'crois encore que çà va déraper...
:rateau: 
et puis il faudrait beaucoup de nioubs avec moi pour y aller...mdr... 
euh au fait çà veut dire quoi nioubs?


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est qu'on est pire en vrai. Là, pour certains, nous avons l'obligation de réserve étant donné le statut de modérateur, mais alors en vrai...   Franchement, j'aime y penser




 merci pour cette mise au point


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> faudra en revenir pour raconter....




```

```

rhooooooooooo trop peur moi:afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La touze est prévue pour le 30 février




        bah oui il peut tjs rêver çà existe pas le 30 février! trop fort!!!!!!!


----------



## bens (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> et puis il faudrait beaucoup de nioubs avec moi pour y aller...mdr...


désolée, pour moi la provincialle, ça va être dur !!! 




> euh au fait çà veut dire quoi nioubs?


les nioub' c'est les p'tits nouveaux tout frais, tout innocents... comme nous !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> rhooooooooooo trop peur moi:afraid: :afraid:


Ce qui m'amuse, c'est que je pressens qu'on ne t'y verra pas


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'amuse, c'est que je pressens qu'on ne t'y verra pas



gagné! j'ai déjà répondu que j'étais frileuse et préférais les pays ou les mers chaudes
 

mais je t'ai aussi remercié pour l'invit


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> gagné! j'ai déjà répondu que j'étais frileuse et préférais les pays ou les mers chaudes
> 
> 
> mais je t'ai aussi remercié pour l'invit




ça c'est du flood organisé


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> CE que je voulais dire dans tout ça, c'est que j'aimerai tout de même savoir si je suis folle...euh nan ça je le suis faut que je trouve autre chose..... Ce que je voulais dire dans tout ça, c'est que j'aimerai tout de même savoir s'il est déplacé de continuer dans cette voie ou si on doit absolument me mettre au diapason avec l'antipathie des gens pour vivre normalement ?


 Moi ça me dérange pas du tout les gens "tactiles" comme tu dis (j'ai tendance à l'être aussi) pour moi donc : continue dans cette voie ...








... sauf avec mon mec :hein: parce que bon faut pas déconner hein


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> gagné! j'ai déjà répondu que j'étais frileuse et préférais les pays ou les mers chaudes
> 
> 
> mais je t'ai aussi remercié pour l'invit


Tu aurais plutôt dû mettre un crocodile en avatar alors...
L'invitation est toujours ouverte à tous. Nioubes ou pas. Et il faut avouer que c'est un très bon moyen pour sortir de la nioubitude. Quoiqu'on ait des contre-exemples aussi :mouais:


----------



## Fondug (5 Janvier 2006)

C'est n'importe quoi ce fil, je quitte ce forum !! Une touze à Lille (qu'est ce que tu entends par "touze" d'ailleurs ?), Oum le dauphin qui part en vrille, le dool qui veut qu'on l'touche, bref...
'préfère encore rester nioube toute ma vie tiens !


----------



## Patamach (5 Janvier 2006)

Amis fan de poésie bonsoir.


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> C'est n'importe quoi ce fil, je quitte ce forum !! Une touze à Lille (qu'est ce que tu entends par "touze" d'ailleurs ?), Oum le dauphin qui part en vrille, le dool qui veut qu'on l'touche, bref...
> 'préfère encore rester nioube toute ma vie tiens !




On est jamais assez nioub


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais plutôt dû mettre un crocodile en avatar alors...
> L'invitation est toujours ouverte à tous. Nioubes ou pas. Et il faut avouer que c'est un très bon moyen pour sortir de la nioubitude. Quoiqu'on ait des contre-exemples aussi :mouais:




j'ai pas non plus dit jamais... et pour les crocodiles non merci y'a déjà assez de crocs comme çà ici même


----------



## joubichou (5 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Amis fan de poésie bonsoir.


nickel


----------



## Fondug (5 Janvier 2006)

Tiens d'ailleurs, en parlant de nioubitude, j'ai 569 posts et chu membre émérite (ouais t'as raison el'mérite !!). Si j'prends la définition du ptit robert, et que je le rapporte au ratio nombre de posts / nombre de posts intelligents que j'ai pu poster, j'me d'mande s'il ne faudrait pas revoir les adjectifs affublés en fonction des étoiles (des neigeeuuh).

Enfin moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Janvier 2006)

enfin ce forum va servir à qqchose... il était temps, parce que branler du mac à longueur de journée, ras la Isight...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Enfin moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien


Non tu peux dire, faut dire toujours, mais personne ne lit enfin si mais tout le monde s'en fout : c'est ça en fait un forum on parle tout seul, voilà c'est comme un agglomérat de monologues en fait


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> C'est n'importe quoi ce fil, je quitte ce forum !! Une touze à Lille (qu'est ce que tu entends par "touze" d'ailleurs ?), Oum le dauphin qui part en vrille, le dool qui veut qu'on l'touche, bref...
> 'préfère encore rester nioube toute ma vie tiens !



tu peux pas savoir à quel point je viens d'exploser de rire j'en pleure encore tellement j'me bidonne là 
  mon fils me demande pkoi j'rigole tte seule comme une folle, j'arrive même plus à écrire là "OUM LE DAUPHIN" qui part en vrille trop fort j'lavais oublié ce tit dauphin de mon enfance quant au reste ben j'ai bien rigolé !!! j'aime bien les nioubes c marrant au moins....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est du flood organisé



euhh c quoi du flood? en français bien sûr


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non tu peux dire, faut dire toujours, mais personne ne lit enfin si mais tout le monde s'en fout : c'est ça en fait un forum on parle tout seul, voilà c'est comme un agglomérat de monologues en fait



Un forum, c'est un conglomérat moléculaire d'internautes déconnectés de la réalité aux yeux rougis par les heures passé devant l'écran....et les doigts plats à force de tapoter des messages ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Un forum, c'est un conglomérat moléculaire d'internautes déconnectés de la réalité aux yeux rougis par les heures passé devant l'écran....et les doigts plats à force de tapoter des messages ...


J'ajouterai bien quelques précisions à ta fabuleuse description : mais j'ai comme l'impression que je vais pas me faire des amis ! 

Edit : tiens faisons 2 en 1 :  pour remédier au symptôme des doigts plats rien de tel que de toucher les inconnus rencontrés lors de repas chez des amis ...


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

> : tiens faisons 2 en 1 :  pour remédier au symptôme des doigts plats rien de tel que de toucher les inconnus rencontrés lors de repas chez des amis ...



Bien trouvé Lorna...on mettra fin à l'histoire ou on continue?

PS un petit coup de pouce fait


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bien trouvé Lorna...on mettra fin à l'histoire ou on continue?
> 
> PS un petit coup de pouce fait


Pour conclure Dool tu nous organises une AES "toucher" tiens je vais même copier l'intitulé d'un certain festival : on pourrait l'appeler : *AES Prière de toucher* ! 

Alors ?  Nan ?  

_ ps : merci _


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *AES Prière de toucher* !




Va falloir refuser du monde ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir refuser du monde ...



Je me propose pour la sélection


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à La mouette.



Porter une armure...


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je me propose pour la sélection




ok !

Mais la sélection la plus injuste possible...c'est plus drôle  




			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> Porter une armure...



Elle prend l'eau....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ok !
> 
> Mais la sélection la plus injuste possible...c'est plus drôle



Of course mon cher !


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Un forum, c'est un conglomérat moléculaire d'internautes déconnectés de la réalité aux yeux rougis par les heures passé devant l'écran....et les doigts plats à force de tapoter des messages ...



T'as oublié le ©ul plat à force de rester assis...   et c'est affreux *les ©uls plats... :rateau: *


----------



## dool (5 Janvier 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> C'est n'importe quoi ce fil, je quitte ce forum !! Une touze à Lille (qu'est ce que tu entends par "touze" d'ailleurs ?), Oum le dauphin qui part en vrille, le dool qui veut qu'on l'touche, bref...
> 'préfère encore rester nioube toute ma vie tiens !



Toi là !  Viens voir si j'ai des couilles et on en reparle !!!   


(je vais monter un fil sur ma virilité aussi tiens ! :mouais:  )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Toi là !  Viens voir si j'ai des coullles et on en reparle !!!
> 
> 
> (je vais monter un fil sur ma virilité aussi tiens ! :mouais:  )



 faut dire que ton avatar n'est pas vraiment "féminin" aussi ! :rateau:


----------



## dool (5 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour conclure Dool tu nous organises une AES "toucher" tiens je vais même copier l'intitulé d'un certain festival : on pourrait l'appeler : *AES Prière de toucher* !
> 
> Alors ?  Nan ?



Dans quelques jours on va m'accuser d'atouchements sur enfants à partir comme ça ! :hein: 

Mais euuuhh...c'est une idée ! Va falloir attendre que le temps se réchauffe un peu quand même, que la nature soit clémente avec nos corps frêles...dans un local on tiendra jamais tous !!! :affraid: :mouais: 


PS : je fais vraiment 2 messages à la suite parceque c'est mon fil hein ! C'est pas du floudre !  :rose:
Edit : euh ben nan j'ai rien dis  Sacré lorninounette !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Dans quelques jours on va m'accuser d'atouchements sur enfants à partir comme ça ! :hein:


Ah mais je sélectionnerai que de beaux mecs euh des personnes de plus de 18 ans ... :rose:

promis  


			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> Mais euuuhh...c'est une idée ! Va falloir attendre que le temps se réchauffe un peu quand même, que la nature soit clémente avec nos corps frêles...dans un local on tiendra jamais tous !!! :affraid: :mouais:


 non mais tu peux dire que mon idée est nulle pas grave hein je m'en remettrai !


----------



## quetzalk (5 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Toi là !  Viens voir si j'ai des couilles et on en reparle !!!
> 
> 
> (je vais monter un fil sur ma virilité aussi tiens ! :mouais:  )




:rose:   
ça dérape ce thread, ça dérape j'vous dis...


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2006)

_ne vous inquiétez pas, je ne fais que passer, j'ai vu un bout de la queue de la diablotine au détour d'un couloir alors j'ai suivi !!_


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pour remédier au symptôme des doigts plats rien de tel que de toucher les inconnus rencontrés lors de repas chez des amis ...




euh... Lorna ?

on a des amis communs ?


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> ça dérape ce thread, ça dérape j'vous dis...




C'est rare de nos jours


----------



## dool (5 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> non mais tu peux dire que mon idée est nulle pas grave hein je m'en remettrai !



Non non ! J'y pense là...j'y pense ! Oh mais...:rose:...nan là je vais loin !  

PS : passe Alem passe...y'a que ça a faire ici !  Ou repasse sinon...j'ai deux-trois "vêtements" pour toi !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ne vous inquiétez pas, je ne fais que passer, j'ai vu un bout de la queue de la diablotine au détour d'un couloir alors j'ai suivi !!_


Oui mais tu pouvais la lâcher aussi :sick: là t'as la main où il faut pas ... 'tention au coup de trident ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh... Lorna ?
> 
> on a des amis communs ?


 nan j'crois pas :rateau:


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Non non ! J'y pense là...j'y pense ! Oh mais...:rose:...nan là je vais loin !
> 
> PS : passe Alem passe...y'a que ça a faire ici !  Ou repasse sinon...j'ai deux-trois "vêtements" pour toi !




dool, tu devraiis savoir que je ne repasse que pour les femmes !! 

oups désolé Lorna... mais tu sais, ce petit bout-là marche comme un hameçon sur moi !


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> nan j'crois pas :rateau:




bien, ça fait moins d'intermédiaires à toucher donc !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> faut dire que ton avatar n'est pas vraiment "féminin" aussi ! :rateau:



bah moi j'ai jamais vu un lapin mâââle aussi féminin et gracieux avec des oreilles roses  par conséquent c bien une lapine


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

j'ai manqué qqchose ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oups désolé Lorna... mais tu sais, ce petit bout-là marche comme un hameçon sur moi !


:affraid: Hey ça se mord pas hein 

Edit : vala plus direct donc. 

Edit2 : La mouette tu veux un petit résumé ?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2006)

J'ai perdu une pièce de mon puzzle, l'aurais-je égarée par ici?


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Janvier 2006)

Heu...
Un p'tit massage quelqu'un?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu une pièce de mon puzzle, l'aurais-je égarée par ici?


demande à Alem ... attends j'l'appelle ...

Aleeeeeeeeeeem ? Dis tu peux me rendre l'hameçon s'il te plait ?
 Merci !

Voilà c'est bon


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> demande à Alem ... attends j'l'appelle ...
> 
> Aleeeeeeeeeeem ? Dis tu peux me rendre l'hameçon s'il te plait ?
> Merci !
> ...


 
C'est bon, je l'ai retrouvée, l'était sous une figurine sous un bibelot sur mon bureau.  

Je suis sorti.


----------



## Patamach (5 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Heu...
> Un p'tit massage quelqu'un?



Boooonsoiiiiiir


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Heu...
> Un p'tit massage quelqu'un?



prem's


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Boooonsoiiiiiir



Tiens, 
intéressé?


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Janvier 2006)

Non, mais tout de même, c'est pas bête cette idée d'AES touch'...
On pourais faire une grande chaine ou tout le monde se masse, nu dans la prairie.... Oups, hors  charte...hein?


----------



## Patamach (5 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tiens,
> intéressé?



D'habitude jamais.
Mais là ...


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais tout de même, c'est pas bête cette idée d'AES touch'...
> On pourais faire une grande chaine ou tout le monde se masse, nu dans la prairie.... Oups, hors  charte...hein?




ok mais je serais pas le premier.... 

je veux être tout derrière...... avec les malades de MacGé.... je tiens à ma virginité du popo :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (5 Janvier 2006)

Ca doit etre l'avatar ...


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ohhh pinaise !!! tu me promets que si je suis avant-dernier j'ai rien à craindre




Promis.... 

Par contre , certaines je ne peux rien promettre...mon sabre plasma radio commandé à hydrodégénéré risque de bugger ....


----------



## Fondug (6 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> mon fils me demande pkoi j'rigole tte seule comme une folle, j'arrive même plus à écrire là "OUM LE DAUPHIN" qui part en vrille trop fort j'lavais oublié ce tit dauphin de mon enfance quant au reste ben j'ai bien rigolé !!! j'aime bien les nioubes c marrant au moins....


 
Et il te reste pas du Galak par hasard ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Ah elle a un enfant


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah elle a un enfant




Même plusieurs...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah elle a un enfant



ben vi...même mis sa photo dans mon album avec 2 oums dauphins!!!


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

c'est pas grave, plus on est de fous...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

J'aime la salade de dauphin, avec du thon et des oignons


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime la salade de dauphin, avec du thon et des oignons


:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime la salade de dauphin, avec du thon et des oignons


C'est fin, ça !
T'es doué pour les relations humaines - surtout depuis que tu sais qu'elle a des gosses, on dirait...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> C'est fin, ça !
> T'es doué pour les relations humaines - surtout depuis que tu sais qu'elle a des gosses, on dirait...


Mon dieu...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> C'est fin, ça !
> T'es doué pour les relations humaines - surtout depuis que tu sais qu'elle a des gosses, on dirait...



pfffttttt moi y'a longtemps que j'ai mis la moquette à la poubelle et remplacé par du parquet, eh hop là les acariens!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu...


Je t'en pries, pas de chichis ici, tu peux m'appeller PonkHead.


----------



## macelene (6 Janvier 2006)

Yen a des qui...  :mouais:  on se demande de quelle planète ils viennent... :rateau:

*Dans le genre Relations Humaines...*  on fait pas mieux...:rateau:


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

Bon allez.
Une petite bière fraiche.
Rien de mieux pour les relations humaines.


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> y a prolifération en ce moment  ça doit être lié à l'épidémie de gastro



On parle de relations sexuelles, et tu nous parle de gastro, tu es vraiment trop crade... :rateau:


----------



## Lila (6 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> On parle de relations sexuelles, et tu nous parle de gastro, tu es vraiment trop crade... :rateau:



ah bravo ..c'est poétique ..on est pas dans la merde :sick:


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> On parle de relations sexuelles, et tu nous parle de gastro, tu es vraiment trop crade... :rateau:




Relations humaines...


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

ah, pardon, j'avais pas bien lu...


----------



## Lila (6 Janvier 2006)

...ben en tout cas pour en revenir au début ...la fille c'est une sale hypocrite


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ben en tout cas pour en revenir au début ...la fille c'est une sale hypocrite




Et le mec sait pas s'y prendre un gros nullard précoce...


----------



## dool (6 Janvier 2006)

N'empêche que le gars n'a jamais demander de ses nouvelles après alors qu'il a eu le même comportement !...  
(pour ne pas en revenir au sujet parcequ'en fait vous l'avez gravement fait dévier !  ... )


----------



## Lila (6 Janvier 2006)

...mais au fait ..ça semble vachement autobiographique ton truc là


----------



## dool (6 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...mais au fait ..ça semble vachement autobiographique ton truc là



Toi t'es pris en flag' de non lecture de la totalité du fil, du gars qu'est venu que pour la connerie ! 

J'ai déjà dit que non...je ne suis pas célibataire ! (et cette histoire date de fin 2005 )


Si seulement il l'avait été, j'aurai pu "la défendre" mieux !


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que le gars n'a jamais demander de ses nouvelles après alors qu'il a eu le même comportement !...




La miss est peut-être tout simplement chiante comme la pluie...

En fait de contact affectueux...une fois il a laissé tomber sa serviette et il lui a touché le genou en voulant éviter d'éternuer...et l'autre fois c'est lorsqu'elle est tombé ivre morte sur la table...


----------



## Lila (6 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'es pris en flag' de non lecture de la totalité du fil, du gars qu'est venu que pour la connerie !



qui moi ... rhôôôô ....quelle idée  
n"empêche c'est quoi cette motivation qui te fait demander avec tant d'insistance un avis ...parce qu'en matière de relation humaine il y a beaucoup d'autres cas de figure interressant ....


----------



## dool (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La miss est peut-être tout simplement chiante comme la pluie...
> 
> En fait de contact affectueux...une fois il a laissé tomber sa serviette et il lui a touché le genou en voulant éviter d'éternuer...et l'autre fois c'est lorsqu'elle est tombé ivre morte sur la table...



  J'ai pas de mots là !


----------



## Lila (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> et l'autre fois c'est lorsqu'elle est tombé ivre morte sur la table...


un filet de bave à la bouche la reliant à la nappe où une petite flaque commençait à se former...
:sick:


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

j'adore, c'est comme ça que tu peux te rendre compte si c'est vraiment la femme de ta vie!!!!


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> un filet de bave à la bouche la reliant à la nappe où une petite flaque commençait à se former...
> :sick:




ça sent le vécu


----------



## Lila (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ça sent le vécu


....pire ...

au moment où dans un élan de bonté (unique et annuel, ramoli par la période de noêl) tu te lances dans un sauvetage et que tu décides de remettre la belle (quoiqu'un peu défraîchie) dans une position plus convenable (parce qu'en plus du filet de bave il commençait à y avoir une narine qui débordait d'un liquide brun/orange ....soit c'est la bisque oxydée par les ssucs gastriques, soit c'est son cerveau).....dans un spame accompagné d'un son rauque et caverneux, la promise(cuitée) dégobille le homard ....la tarte tatin et les huîtres (qui bougent encore) ......


 :love: 

je l'ai épousé le surlendemain ..(le temps de récupérer le costard au pressing


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....pire ...
> 
> au moment où dans un élan de bonté (unique et annuel, ramoli par la période de noêl) tu te lances dans un sauvetage et que tu décides de remettre la belle (quoiqu'un peu défraîchie) dans une position plus convenable (parce qu'en plus du filet de bave il commençait à y avoir une narine qui débordait d'un liquide brun/orange ....soit c'est la bisque oxydée par les ssucs gastriques, soit c'est son cerveau).....dans un spame accompagné d'un son rauque et caverneux, la promise(cuitée) dégobille le homard (m'a tué)....la tarte tatin et les huîtres (qui bougent encore) ......
> 
> ...



c'est tellement beau, on dirait du mou de veau...


----------



## Lila (6 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est tellement beau, on dirait du mou de veau...



..;devait y en avoir aussi ...y avait des morceaux ...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....pire ...
> 
> au moment où dans un élan de bonté (unique et annuel, ramoli par la période de noêl) tu te lances dans un sauvetage et que tu décides de remettre la belle (quoiqu'un peu défraîchie) dans une position plus convenable (parce qu'en plus du filet de bave il commençait à y avoir une narine qui débordait d'un liquide brun/orange ....soit c'est la bisque oxydée par les ssucs gastriques, soit c'est son cerveau).....dans un spame accompagné d'un son rauque et caverneux, la promise(cuitée) dégobille le homard (m'a tué)....la tarte tatin et les huîtres (qui bougent encore) ......
> 
> ...


J'ai toujours dis que l'odeur était primordial dans l'amour :love:


----------



## Dory (6 Janvier 2006)

> je l'ai épousé le surlendemain ..(le temps de récupérer le costard au pressing



C'est beau l'amour....


----------



## Lila (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours dis que l'odeur était primordial dans l'amour :love:



c'est comme en cuisine .....gibier bien faisandé..camenbert bien fait .....
:love:
il n'y a que pour lamoule qu'il faut se mefier d'une odeur de marée trop persistante ...(si ça pique les yeux par exemple)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...  le homard (m'a tué)...





m'a tue*R* !

Bravo, je ne vous félicite pas !


----------



## Lila (6 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, je ne vous félicite pas !



..ah ben non ...je proteste ..je suis super dans le sujet là ...même je suis dans la sujette je dirai même ...parce que si c'est pas de la relation surhumaine ça ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

N'empêche il serait de bon ton de ne corriger que les fautes d'orthographe non-historiques


----------



## dool (6 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche il serait de bon ton de ne corriger que les fautes d'orthographe non-historiques



Pourvu que Toys ne rentre jamais dans l'histoire !  :rateau:


----------



## Dory (6 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Pourvu que Toys ne rentre jamais dans l'histoire !  :rateau:



On lui décernera le prix Nobel MacGé...


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....pire ...
> 
> au moment où dans un élan de bonté (unique et annuel, ramoli par la période de noêl) tu te lances dans un sauvetage et que tu décides de remettre la belle (quoiqu'un peu défraîchie) dans une position plus convenable (parce qu'en plus du filet de bave il commençait à y avoir une narine qui débordait d'un liquide brun/orange ....soit c'est la bisque oxydée par les ssucs gastriques, soit c'est son cerveau).....dans un spame accompagné d'un son rauque et caverneux, la promise(cuitée) dégobille le homard ....la tarte tatin et les huîtres (qui bougent encore) ......
> 
> ...




Magnifique


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> On lui dercenera le prix Nobel MacGé...



j'aurais plutôt écrit "descernera", mais toi aussi, tu l'auras ton Nauhbelle...


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

C'est hors sujet ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est hors sujet ...



Parfois il vaut mieux


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

ah, te voilà toi...


----------



## Lila (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est hors sujet ...



...oui il faut bien rester dans la sujette..sinon ça dérape, ça glisse


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...oui il faut bien rester dans la sujette..sinon ça dérape, ça glisse




Suis le gardien du temple en attendant le retour du félin.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...oui il faut bien rester dans la sujette..sinon ça dérape, ça glisse



Il doit bien y avoir un pic à glace quelque part ? :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il doit bien y avoir un pic à glace quelque part ? :rateau:




Tu connais mon surnom ?


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais mon surnom ?




je croyais que c'était: "la franckfort d'amsterdam"...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Pour revenir au sujet de Dool que j'ai lut en diagonale hier soir (le sujet, pas dool)
et pour cette raison vous serez je penses compréhensif quand au redites ...

Pour ma part je suis le contraire de Dool mais je me soignes  
Je comprends que son attitude puisse choquer et je comprends qu'elle puisse en être malheureuse
mais les histoires comme celle ci se finissent bien si les camarades de discussion, bien qu'opposé dans leur comportement émotionnel, communiquent ... (ni voyez pas de mauvais jeu de mot)
Je m'explique, même pas besoin de mot pour se le dire, quelqu'un d'introverti gestuellement et un autre extraverti se reconnaissent comme tels qu'ils sont généralement lorsqu'ils se font face.
Et avec un peu de bon sens, l'extraverti évites de trop toucher l'introverti qui lui même fait un effort pour ne pas être choqué par une main sur son épaule ... même si un mouvement de recul au premier abord tel un réflexe se fait sentir, l'introverti se fait comprendre en prenant la distance en souriant sincèrement à l'extraverti qui comprend à son tour.

Il me semble que c'est ce dont tu parlais Dool, (des relations humaines en général et non pas de la fausse histoire d'amour qui n'était qu'un pretexte) ..?

Quand aux personnes extérieurs qui observent la situation la juge et colportent les rumeurs ... elles n'ont qu'à pourrir dans leur ennui ...


----------



## quetzalk (6 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ... même si un mouvement de recul au premier abord tel un réflexe se fait sentir...



Ben oui mais si l'un s'avance quand l'autre recule, comment veux-tu, comment veux-tu, que l'on s'en



sorte ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais si l'un s'avance quand l'autre recule, comment veux-tu, comment veux-tu, que l'on s'en
> 
> 
> 
> sorte ?




Bah, à un moment donné, y'a un mur qui bloque...


----------



## dool (6 Janvier 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bah, à un moment donné, y'a un mur qui bloque...



Oui mais il y a quelques chignoles qui trainent parfois ! 


Merci Odré ! C'est tout à ça que je référait...même si je ne suis pas "malheureuse" à ce point de la situation...mais tu as bien pigé mon sous-entendu !!!!!  
Et par rapport à ce que tu raconte entre extra et intra...je vis avec très intra !!!   

D'ailleurs il me presse, de loin, à partir là !


----------



## elKBron (6 Janvier 2006)

pour répondre vis a vis de la situation : admettons , je fais partie de ces gens qui sont en couple... ben en fait les 2 célibataires, je ne sais pas qui c est, je ne les connais pas et je n y ai pas prete attention... alors bon... finalement, je peux pas dire grand chose


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais si l'un s'avance quand l'autre recule, comment veux-tu, comment veux-tu, que l'on s'en
> 
> 
> 
> sorte ?



elle recule mais sourit : donc l'autre comprend
oh  faut tout vous expliquer


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Ah... tout le monde ne connaît pas la chanson on dirait


----------



## quetzalk (6 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah... tout le monde ne connaît pas la chanson on dirait



Ca tombe bien pour la charte non ? tiens je me ferais bien un petit  ferrero rocher ...


----------



## dool (6 Janvier 2006)

NAN ! Un Ferrero Rocher siouplé m'sieur ! 






Edit : punaise j'étais bourrée avant d'aller sortir boire un coup...:affraid:...y veux rien dire mon post d'avant  :hosto:


----------



## quetzalk (6 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> NAN ! Un Ferrero Rochersiouplé m'sieur !



OK j'ai rectifié le rocher mon lapin


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> NAN ! Un Ferrero Rocher siouplé m'sieur !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ah ? Parce que parfois ils veulent dire quelque chose ?  Mince, j'suis déçue...



Dis t'as des relations humaines sur le feu là ? T'es où ?


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Janvier 2006)

bon, ben, on va reboire un coup...


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Dis t'as des relations humaines sur le feu là ? T'es où ?




Mais c'est ça que j'ai perdu...

Merci je viens de m'en souvenir 

Santé la(n)guille


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Santé la(n)guille


oui oui, il n'y a pas de "T" dans 'la(n)guille'


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Janvier 2006)

jamais, plutôt mourir... :love:


----------



## mado (27 Mars 2006)

Petit dîner entre amis ou comment éviter les sujets qui fâchent (ou presque).

Je m'disais merde ! On va parler du CPE et ça va partir en vrille  Nan, nan, pas un mot là dessus. Pas plus mal 
Ceci dit, mettez 7 filles (femmes ?) et un mec autour d'une bonne table. Ça fait quelques étincelles. 

Mieux qu'un repas silencieux où le bruit des couverts en devient indécent non ? Les relations humaines ? J'adore :love:


----------



## dool (27 Mars 2006)

Oui mais ! Ces 7 femmes, étaient-elles vraiment des femmes ?! Et ce type là ?! Il était pas un peu féminin sur les bords ?! Nan parceque sinon, sans ça, ça marche pas les relations humaines !!!

:love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (27 Mars 2006)

Moi, je me sens quelque peu mâle. Ceci dit, il vaut mieux si mon homme est un peu femelle...


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Mars 2006)

courageux le gars, parce que sept, c'est beaucoup quand même... quand j'avais 20 ans peut être, mais là...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> courageux le gars, parce que sept, c'est beaucoup quand même... quand j'avais 20 ans peut être, mais là...



Boaf, la routine 

sujet intéressant. Mado, tu parles d'étincelles, pourquoi? Il y a eu un problême au moment de la remise des tickets?

J'aime aussi beaucoup les relations zumaines.:love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Petit dîner entre amis ou comment éviter les sujets qui fâchent (ou presque).
> 
> Je m'disais merde ! On va parler du CPE et ça va partir en vrille  Nan, nan, pas un mot là dessus. Pas plus mal
> Ceci dit, mettez 7 filles (femmes ?) et un mec autour d'une bonne table. Ça fait quelques étincelles.
> ...


Bel effort de dépolitisation des gang bang


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, mettez 7 filles (femmes ?) et un mec autour d'une bonne table.



Enfin on sait ce que sera le grand film 2007 de Walt Disney, 70 ans après "Blanche-neige et les 7 nains"


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Petit dîner entre amis ou comment éviter les sujets qui fâchent (ou presque).
> 
> Je m'disais merde ! On va parler du CPE et ça va partir en vrille  Nan, nan, pas un mot là dessus. Pas plus mal
> Ceci dit, mettez 7 filles (femmes ?) et un mec autour d'une bonne table. Ça fait quelques étincelles.
> ...



c'est le printemps


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2006)

Et ça t'évoque ça comme smiley le printemps ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mars 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je me sens quelque peu mâle. Ceci dit, il vaut mieux si mon homme est un peu femelle...



*Certes mon amie, certes*
mais je me défend d'être bique et bok.

Je laisse juste s'exprimer ma part d'individualité féminine.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et ça t'évoque ça comme smiley le printemps ?



non les relations humaines ... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

T'as raison... rien de tel que les relations animales...


FAIT LA TRUIE !!!!!!! ALLEZ !!!


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2006)

Tu dis ça pour le purfils ? 

(Promis, prochain DVD ce sera celui là)


----------



## jahrom (29 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Certes mon amie, certes*
> mais je me défend d'être bique et bok.
> 
> Je laisse juste s'exprimer ma part d'individualité féminine.



Tiens je t'ai trouvé long à la détente... ça doit être ton coté féminin sans doute...


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je t'ai trouvé long à la détente... ça doit être ton coté féminin sans doute...


Fait(es) nous une petite vidéo des meilleures scènes de Délivrance plutôt !  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça pour le purfils ?
> 
> (Promis, prochain DVD ce sera celui là)







 
:afraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Fait(es) nous une petite vidéo des meilleures scènes de Délivrance plutôt !  :love:



*C'est un film *
érotique ?


----------



## jahrom (29 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Fait(es) nous une petite vidéo des meilleures scènes de Délivrance plutôt !  :love:



Tiens c'est vrai ça, ça fait un petit bout de temps que la Malow a pas couiné... :mouais:


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2006)

Avec Jahrom et Malow tout l'est non ? :rose:


----------



## jahrom (29 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Avec Jahrom et Malow tout l'est non ? :rose:


Mort de rire, car au moment ou je lis ça, je relève la tête et m'aperçois que la télé est allumée, avec le foot à l'écran, Malow en pyjama limite bigoudis, et moi le powerbook sur le bide encore tout gonflé d'une alimentation grasse, une main sur le clavier, l'autre sur le chat...

Erotisme quand tu nous tiens... :love:


----------



## Grug2 (29 Mars 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> non les relations humaines ... :rose:


:affraid:


----------



## Grug2 (29 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mort de rire, car au moment ou je lis ça, je relève la tête et m'aperçois que la télé est allumée, avec le foot à l'écran, Malow en pyjama limite bigoudis, et moi le powerbook sur le bide encore tout gonflé d'une alimentation grasse, une main sur le clavier, l'autre sur le chat...
> 
> Erotisme quand tu nous tiens... :love:


ah oui, les relations humaines


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ah oui, les relations humaines



Mais nan, juste que c'est pas l'printemps là haut !


----------



## jahrom (29 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Mais nan, juste que c'est pas l'printemps là haut !


Le chat bande, lui. 


Edit : Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je sens que Backcat va pas tarder...


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2006)

Bon ben allons y pour les relations animales alors ! 


edit : me fais pas des coups comme ça !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mars 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ah oui, les relations humaines





*Et ça t'évoque ça*
comme smiley le printemps ?


----------



## Grug2 (29 Mars 2006)

tourner en mesure, tout le secret est là&#8230;


----------



## mado (29 Mars 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> tourner en mesure, tout le secret est là



Bon alors tourner en mesure.. 
Je cherche la métaphore


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et ça t'évoque ça*
> comme smiley le printemps ?




Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à -lepurfilsdelasagesse-. 


oui


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors tourner en mesure..
> Je cherche la métaphore




autour du lit...
*il faut bien marquer son territoire...*


----------



## mado (31 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> autour du lit...
> *il faut bien marquer son territoire...*




Je te trouve bien conventionnel


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je te trouve bien conventionnel



Il va nous danser la Carmagnole. Mais dès qu'arrivera Thermidor, ce sera une autre histoire


----------



## mado (31 Mars 2006)

Je connais mieux les Canuts moi tu sais  Mais chasuble d'or peut rythmer avec Thermidor, remarque !
Les relations humaines à la sauce lyonnaise, tout un fantasme


----------



## Amok (31 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Je vous mets en situation : mademoiselle arrive dans une soirée où il n'y a que des couples, sauf un célibataire...elle prend la température avant, savoir si les "inviteurs" ne lui ont pas monter un mauvais plan...on lui dit bien sûr que non, on lui donne plein de raisons valables pour les croire...elle a confiance et a raison ! Le moment du dîner approche et pour évidemment ne pas se perdre dans tous ses couples, elle se met a côté du célibataire en disant que tant qu'a faire autant se trouver un allier. La soirée se passe avec de bons moments en général, mélange de rire et de sérieux...les 2 personnages discutent avec le sourire, en se regardant, en se chamaillant, en ayant quelques gestes dits d'affection...enfin, ils se disent en revoir comme tout un chacun !
> Après quelques unes de nos questions simples et rapides, elle dit n'avoir aucune attirance pour cet homme...
> 
> Et vous, vous avez été spectateur de cette scène, que pensez-vous ?
> ...



Sincèrement, rien d'anormal à ca.


----------



## dool (31 Mars 2006)

'tain la vache ! J'ai failli tomber de ma chaise ! Je m'attendais plus à des réponses sérieuses sur mon post !!!!   

Tiens d'ailleurs je vais relancer la copine sur ce sujet !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2006)

Par contre toi t'es parano


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> 'tain la vache ! J'ai failli tomber de ma chaise ! Je m'attendais plus à des réponses sérieuses sur mon post !!!!




On croyait avoir un loup, en fait c'est un mignon ourson, il sort juste de son hibernation annuelle.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On croyait



Croire ou être sûr, c'est bien là tout le problème


----------



## Amok (31 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> 'tain la vache ! J'ai failli tomber de ma chaise ! Je m'attendais plus à des réponses sérieuses sur mon post !!!!
> 
> Tiens d'ailleurs je vais relancer la copine sur ce sujet !!!!


Bah en quoi ma réponse n'est-elle pas sérieuse ? Tu as un repas de potes, avec des couples et UNE célibataire au milieu. Je ne dis pas que ce soit intelligent de se dire "bon, on va en trouver un du même club, parce que, la pauvre...", mais ca part d'un bon sentiment et c'est quant même le schéma classique, non ? Ceux qui sont célibataires connaissent bien ca.

Du coup, dans la soirée, tu décides de parler a cette personne parce que le but du jeu n'est pas de l'éviter par principe. Tu vas même prendre place à côté de lui, rire aux éclats de ses vannes et boire dans son verre. Parfait. Si tu ne tombes pas sur un demeuré, tu peux le trouver sympa. Sympa ne signifie pas que tu vas immédiatement le propulser dans les coïteurs potentiels, non (D'autant qu'il y a des tas d'autres trucs salaces à pratiquer avant d'en arriver là) ?

Donc voila ce qu'il faut en penser, c'est à dire : rien. En gros c'est la vie de chacun. Tu veux un dessin ou c'est bon ? Ou alors je n'ai pas compris ce que tu attends comme réponse vu qu'il n'y a pas de vraie question.

T'as discuté avec un mec lors d'une soirée et depuis tout le monde est persuadé que tu fais la toupie multicolore avec lui simplement parce que tu as passée le plus clair de ton temps la main dans sa braguette ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux un dessin ou c'est bon ?


_On peut avoir le dessin quand même ?_


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _On peut avoir le dessin quand même ?_




UN DESSIN! UN DESSIN!


----------



## Amok (31 Mars 2006)

Demandez à l'_auteuse_ du sujet : il y a peut-être même des photos !


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Mars 2006)

oh oui, un dessin, mais sans la chemise  :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> UN DESSIN! UN DESSIN!



 moi j'ai une préférence pour le gauche, _si c'était possible, enfin ce que j'en dit :rose:_


----------



## dool (31 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah en quoi ma réponse n'est-elle pas sérieuse ? Tu as un repas de potes, avec des couples et UNE célibataire au milieu. Je ne dis pas que ce soit intelligent de se dire "bon, on va en trouver un du même club, parce que, la pauvre...", mais ca part d'un bon sentiment et c'est quant même le schéma classique, non ? Ceux qui sont célibataires connaissent bien ca.
> 
> Du coup, dans la soirée, tu décides de parler a cette personne. Si tu ne tombes pas sur un demeuré, tu peux le trouver sympa. Sympa ne signifie pas que tu vas immédiatement le propulser dans les coïteurs potentiels, non ?
> 
> Donc voila ce qu'il faut en penser, c'est à dire : rien. Tu veux un dessin ou c'est bon ?



Et oh ! Arrête de hurler mon loup ! Et reprenons mon post tous ensemble !! 
Je notais justement que ta réponse était sérieuse, et que c'est ça qui me surprenait car je ne m'attendais pas à ça avec tous ces remues ménages de célibataire(s) (rho le jeu de mots très laid que je viens de faire :rateau:  ) qui ont précédé (ou succédé selon le sens de lecture de ce fil)...

Quoiqu'il en soit, ça fait 2 fois qu'on se répond en se précisant alors qu'on a la même pensée sur la situation, depuis le début !!!  

Je ne me souviens plus si je l'avais précisé auparavant,et j'ai franchement la flegme de me retaper pas mal de mots bateaux alors je vais ptêt me répéter, mais...à la base j'ai lancé ce fil pour vérifier une étude personnelle comme quoi beaucoup de gens voient ce genre de situation comme la nana qui va draguer absolument, car sinon les gestes d'affection n'auraient pas existé, gnagnagna...enfin tout le contraire de ce qu'on avance depuis tout à l'heure !  Enfin bref, j'ai posé mes conclusions de recherche depuis......  

Alors, pour finir, je te remercie de cette participation qui me rassure ! 


Edit : Merd*, j'ai zappé des réponses à discuter à côté....alors euh non, je REprécise que je ne jouais pas dans cette pièce, et que donc aucune photos n'ai en ma possession !


----------



## Amok (31 Mars 2006)

Je ne sais pas ce que tu en penses, Neph', mais je crois que l'on devrait facturer la prestation "relance de sujet". Vu que dans les MPs tout le monde parle de _SON_ sujet, de _MON_ fil etc, le sortir des profondeurs ténébreuses, lancer un brin de polémique, attirer l'attention sur _le propriétaire_ n'est pas un acte anodin !

Tu les vois tous, invisibles ou pas, se ruer sur un sujet dont le dernier message est celui d'un modo. "Hé hé, y'en a un qui se fait descendre en flèche là" et hop, le clic pervers, la goutte aux commissures, l'afflux sanguin dans les grottes ils se pointent. Merde, pas encore de ban en vue ? Bon, on va flooder un peu, ou alors pousser au cul (je ne dis pas tout ca pour les posts ci-dessus mais pour toi, là, qui me lis et qui est arrivé ici pour ca).

Si tu es donc arrivé ici pour ca, prends garde ! La question posée dans ce sujet est d'importance : est-ce si grave de laisser penser a ses amis que on passe ses après midi coquins avec un autre de leurs amis ? Quid de ma réputation ? Les gens sont méchants, perdre ses dessous dans l'ascenseur est si vite arrivé !


----------



## Amok (31 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> sinon les gestes d'affection n'auraient pas existé, gnagnagna...


Mais oui ! Moi quand une nana me met la main au panier, la première _pensée_ qui me traverse l'esprit est de savoir si de la région d'où elle débarque, ce geste n'est pas anodin.

Ensuite, je lui saute dessus et après je lui _demande_ si elle est du coin, ou si elle vient d'une région où ce genre de geste est anodin.


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas ce que tu en penses, Neph', mais je crois que l'on devrait facturer la prestation "relance de sujet".



Tu es sûr de ce que tu propose  parce que moi je suis d'accord. 

Bon, je nettoie ma boite à messages privés pour faire de la place aux demandes.


----------



## jahrom (31 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> les coïteurs potentiels



:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> mais...à la base j'ai lancé ce fil pour vérifier une étude personnelle comme quoi beaucoup de gens voient ce genre de situation comme la nana qui va draguer absolument, car sinon les gestes d'affection n'auraient pas existé, gnagnagna...



Note qu'un geste d'affection par définition est rarement fait pour ne pas entrer dans l'espace intime par opposition à l'espace personnel, social ou public. Après chacun est libre de prendre le centimètre pour tracer à la craie virtuelle les dimensions de sa zone d'intimité.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vu que dans les MPs tout le monde parle de _SON_ sujet, de _MON_ fil etc.


Tu m'excuseras de ne parler que des fils qui en valent la peine.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'excuseras de ne parler que des fils qui en valent la peine.



Bonjour Doc 

remarques qu'on ne peut pas toujours parler "gladiateurs" non? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> remarques qu'on ne peut pas toujours parler "gladiateurs" non? :love:


Mais je n'en parle jamais. C'est une faveur que je te réserve.


----------



## dool (31 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Note qu'un geste d'affection par définition est rarement fait pour ne pas entrer dans l'espace intime par opposition à l'espace personnel, social ou public. Après chacun est libre de prendre le centimètre pour tracer à la craie virtuelle les dimensions de sa zone d'intimité.



Ouais j'avoue, après avoir réfléchis (enfin !  ), que "gestes d'affections" n'était pas un terme approprié dès le départ...c'était plus "contact que quand t'aime pas ça tu le prend mal" ! :rateau: Par exemple, si je me souviens bien, il s'agissait ici de main sur le bras pour appeler à la discussion, ou regarder dans les yeux quand tu parles à quelqu'un... la main aux belles joues rebondies n'était pas encore d'actualité à ce niveau !  
Tous ces codes que chaque individu défini et met en place, sans le vouloir, quand il entreprend un échange humain. L'histoire c'est qu'effectivement ces codes sont parfois bien vécus et compris entre les individus qui échangent un simple bon moment ; mais incompris des spectateurs qui jugent et qui viennent te faire chier pendant des jours avec des "mais siiii, c'est obligéééé, tu voulais te le faire c'lui làààààà..." , j'en passe des plus communes et des pires...  Des gens qui te font changer de trottoir quand tu les recroise, histoire de passer encore une bonne journée !


----------



## Nobody (31 Mars 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> il s'agissait ici de main sur le bras pour appeler à la discussion, ou regarder dans les yeux quand tu parles à quelqu'un...


 
J'aime bien quand une femme (attirante) me presse l'épaule ou le bras quand elle me fait la bise, ou quand elle pose sa main sur mon bras pour appuyer ses dires. :love: 

C'est très sexe.  

Et en même temps, ça ne veut rien dire d'autre que "tu es quelqu'un que j'apprécie, dont l'avis m'est important...". Ce genre de choses. Ca fait plaisir.  

On entre un peu dans leur intimité. C'est chouette. Qui a dit "Quel voyeur, ce Nobody!"?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Ce matin, je suis passé devant l'étalage d'un marchand de primeurs. Il avait des carottes, de belles carottes qu'il frottait sur le torchon attaché à sa taille et qu'il présentait aux gens en disant : « Les belles carottes ! Achetez des belles carottes ! » À un moment donné, il a regardé dans ma direction et j'ai senti comme une gêne. J'ai eu la nette impression qu'il voulait me vendre ses carottes. Ça m'a semblé presque obscène. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, je suis passé devant l'étalage d'un marchand de primeurs. Il avait des carottes, de belles carottes qu'il frottait sur le torchon attaché à sa taille et qu'il présentait aux gens en disant : « Les belles carottes ! Achetez des belles carottes ! » À un moment donné, il a regardé dans ma direction et j'ai senti comme une gêne. J'ai eu la nette impression qu'il voulait me vendre ses carottes. Ça m'a semblé presque obscène. Qu'en pensez-vous ?




*Tu me fais penser aux propos de Monsieur J.P. Coffe ce matin, *
qui s'insurgeait contre la dégueulasserie que représente pour tout gourmet qui se respecte un tant soit peu les légions de fraises espagnoles envahissant les étals de nos marchés et hypersurfaces en ce début d'année. Écoutez voir ça ici. 


Sa vindicte est un vrai régal.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Comment ça se passe ailleurs ?
Les conventions sont elles à peu pprès partager par tous les peuples ?
Amènent elles à des situations rocambolesque et des quiproquos : quand deux personnes d'origine différente en viennent à se parler avec les mains parce qu'ils ne savent pas parler la langue de l'autre ?

et le témoin qui voit cette discussion ?

En fait, ne serais pas un fil sur le sexe ? Sur le comment du pourquoi du sex appeal ou pas ? 

Il ne suffit plus de taper le postérieur de la femelle et de montrer son état pour que la chose se conclut. Car nous avons la parole, merde alors ... Mais des gestes il en reste un peu.

Docévil a t'il été séduit par la manière dont le primeur tenait sa carotte ? Le voisin et témoin de la scène le voyant rougir aura t'il conclut trop vite ce qu'il avait envie de conclure ? Se permettra t'il d'engager la conversation avec lui de manière ambigüe ? Docevil comprendra t'il les sousentendus ?

Mystère

Ps : Je lis en ce moment "les enfants de la terre" de Jean M. AUEL et les relations humaines en est le sujet principal. :love:


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Il ne suffit plus de taper le postérieur de la femelle et de montrer son état pour que la chose se conclut. Car *nous* avons la parole, merde alors ...


"Nous"... les femmes ?! Ah oui, et comme tu dis : "merde alors..."


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2006)

Quand je pense qu'il y a des mecs qui sont manchots et qui auraient pourtant des tas de propos interessants à taper si ils pouvaient le faire, et moi, avec mes deux mains, mes dix doigts...

La vie est injuste !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

Manchot non, occupé, je maintiens mon EFA (engin filoguidé anti-connerie) là.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> En fait, ne serais pas un fil sur le sexe ? Sur le comment du pourquoi du sex appeal ou pas ?



Pour la première partie de la phrase je dirais que si c'est le cas, je ne vois pas quel instrument pourrait remédier à la situation.

Pour la deuxième partie, je ne crois pas qu'on aille aussi loin dans le sujet. Nous en étions aux gestes d'affection, le fait est que taper le postérieur du mâle ou de la femelle pourrait être aussi qualifié comme tel. Mais si tu veux mon avis que mâles ou femelles parlent ne change rien à l'affaire.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour la première partie de la phrase je dirais que si c'est le cas, je ne vois pas quel instrument pourrait remédier à la situation.



Qui a parlé d'instrument ??? :hein::mouais:



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour la deuxième partie, je ne crois pas qu'on aille aussi loin dans le sujet. Nous en étions aux gestes d'affection, le fait est que taper le postérieur du mâle ou de la femelle pourrait être aussi qualifié comme tel. Mais si tu veux mon avis que mâles ou femelles parlent ne change rien à l'affaire.



Oui je réponds au poste d'amok en même temps : Nous = les êtres humains :love:

Ben ... heu les sexe est une sorte de geste d'affection ... non 

Bon alors ma langue a rapé, ce fil parle de séduction dans tous les sens du terme même sexuelle


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

N'utilises pas le "nous"


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> N'utilises pas le "nous"



Les autres ... alors oui c'est ça les autres
Moi autruche, les autres humains
supermoquette, zizi à moustache
Amok, loup à la langue rapeuse ...

Ici, language macgé, pas de gestes, peu pas voir
juste smilley 

Bon revenons à nos moutons, 
je réengageais juste la conversation pour qu'il y en ai qui crache des anecdotes ...
J'aurais dût commencé en fait.
Un exemple de quiproquo : 

Nico regardait un panneau d'affichage dans un camping espagnol. La gérante arrive et lui demande, en espagnol, s'il souhaites quelque chose, un renseignement ...
Le brave nico commence par secouer les mains devant lui en disant "nada" (comme ce smiley mais avec les deux mains : ). La gérante s'écrit : "la piscina ...gnagnagnagn" elle est se met en tête de nous expliquer où est la piscine, nico refait son geste "nada, nada". ça dure un moment, tels des entêtés chacun restant sur ses positions. Finalement on écoute ses explications sans bien comprendre en se disant qu'elle est folle ... Elle doit avoir des parts de marché dans la piscine, elle veut absolument qu'on y aille. 

Quelques jours plus tard en feuilletant un dico français espagnol, on tombe sur la traduction de "nada*r*" : c'est nager ... :rose:

Y'a rien de séduisant là dedans :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (2 Avril 2006)

Ben, finalement tu as tout compris; Même si tu n'aceptes pas encore!


----------



## katelijn (2 Avril 2006)

Un dessin? Non...
Mais arrête de te poser des questions, tu verras bien!
Et puis bon, je vais me coucher ...


----------



## Grug2 (3 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> N'utilises pas le "nous"


les "nous" c'est bien ces bovidés qui transument preferant mourir plutot que de devier d'un quart de poil de leur chemin ?


----------



## mado (3 Avril 2006)

Bovidés ? ou Ovidés ? 

Comment ça c'est pareil ?!


----------

